# Aircraft Identification Thread I



## Yeomanz (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok somone shows us a pic , others have to guess what it is , who ever guesses right gets to put the next pic up , sound good ?

Someone start us off please


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, try this one


----------



## briyeo (Nov 27, 2004)

Gotha-Kalkert 430


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Well done 8) And I thought that was hard 

You gonna post one for us? 8)

Welcome to the site mate


----------



## briyeo (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks  yep I got one ready, dont know if its hard but I did'nt know what it was  continuing the glider theme


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

DFS 230?


----------



## briyeo (Nov 27, 2004)

Thats the one  too easy perhaps  did you know it right away  
a little background may be interesting

The DFS-230 light assault glider was successfully demonstrated in 1937 and immediately entered production. It was manufactured by Gottaer Waggonfabrik AG and by the end of the war they had produced nearly 1500 gliders. It was inexpensive to produce, easy to fly and easy to land.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

No, I have to confess to a little cheating  I have a vast collection of plane pics on my computer so I just looked for a slight resemblance 8)

Try this one:


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 27, 2004)

is it Japenease ?


----------



## R Pope (Nov 27, 2004)

I know what it is, but I don't have a scanner, so I can't play. (snif)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 27, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> No, I have to confess to a little cheating  I have a vast collection of plane pics on my computer so I just looked for a slight resemblance 8)
> 
> Try this one:




He-70 with a Gnome-Rhone (Spelling?) Radial engine installed.


Hey, Briyeo!

I see you're a West Berliner now too...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 27, 2004)

I hadn't realised that the berlin wall hadn't fallen down yet! Why didn't anyone tell me?!


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 28, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > No, I have to confess to a little cheating  I have a vast collection of plane pics on my computer so I just looked for a slight resemblance 8)
> ...



Oh yeah I can see it looks like a He-70 , well spotted 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

MichaelHenley said:


> I hadn't realised that the berlin wall hadn't fallen down yet! Why didn't anyone tell me?!



you could say it fell but it had a little bit of help...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > No, I have to confess to a little cheating  I have a vast collection of plane pics on my computer so I just looked for a slight resemblance 8)
> ...



Close but thats not what my source says


----------



## R Pope (Nov 28, 2004)

Actually its an He170. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

Correct! Your turn to post one 8)


----------



## R Pope (Nov 28, 2004)

Like I said, no scanner, sorry.


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 28, 2004)

cant you get one off the net , there not all copyrited


----------



## R Pope (Nov 28, 2004)

OK, try this.


----------



## R Pope (Nov 28, 2004)

You'll note, I left the copyright notation on. Sorry if anyone objects to its use.


----------



## JCS (Nov 28, 2004)

Did you notice you gave it away by having the answer in the title of the pic?


----------



## R Pope (Nov 28, 2004)

Doh! What colour is my red face? Didn't notice that bit!


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 28, 2004)

Polikarpov I-153 Chaika

Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 28, 2004)

Click the Url below.

http://tinyurl.com/6krlc

Kiwimac


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 29, 2004)

Arado E.530 ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

Savoia Marchetti SM.91


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 29, 2004)

CC,

Got it right


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

Hehe, I know me Italian planes 

Try this one:


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 29, 2004)

Weldone CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

ta 8) I was actually reading up about that plane the other day.


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 29, 2004)

Aircraft: *Caproni Vizzola F.5* 

Horsepower 870 hp 
Engine One Fiat A.74.RC.38 radial piston engine 

Max Speed 317 mph at 9,845 ft 
Ceiling 31,170 ft 

Max Range Typical 373 miles, Maximum 621 miles 

Armament Two 12.7mm fixed forward firing machine guns 

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, looks like *someone* right clicked the picture to get the link, went on to the site and copied the stats  

Your right though (Curse you)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2004)

it's nice to see the return of thet siggy CC..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

Indeed it is 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, actually, I'm a member of Comando Supremo I had just been scrolling through the photos to see if there was anything new! 

Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 29, 2004)

try this one





Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2004)

Isnt that just another SM.91 development?


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 30, 2004)

CA.380 ?


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 30, 2004)

Ca.380 it is!

Good knowledge of Italian Aircraft that man!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2004)

Savoia-Marchetti SM.92?


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 30, 2004)

Nope Ca.380 _Corsaro_

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2004)

So he was basically right...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2004)

kiwi said he was right, but for some reason you kept answering................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2004)

You know I AM 100% SURE that he put "Nope, Nope" or something along those lines...did you delete a post Kiwi?


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 30, 2004)

Nope Nope~!

Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## kiwimac (Nov 30, 2004)

Maybe


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 30, 2004)

Possibly


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 1, 2004)

CC cant face being wrong  ,

Ill put a pic up later on ok 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 1, 2004)

whaT IS IT THEN


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2004)

it's italian, and that's a very unusual pic you got there.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2004)

MC.202? 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 2, 2004)

Mc.205?


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 2, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> MC.202? 8)



darn it you were right , and i couldn't find one any harder


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2004)

thats ok, I only guessed  It was hard to see from the photo, the cockpit and the camo was all I had to go one 8) Ill post one in a min or 2


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok here we go 8) and I want the exact designation 8)


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 2, 2004)

That's a modified P-38E (serial 41-2048), called the 'Swordfish'.

It was used for inflight research of laminar-flow airfoils and the study of boundary layer air control.


Fade to Black...


----------



## Adolf Galland (Dec 2, 2004)

sowdfish p-38 sounds famliar


----------



## Adolf Galland (Dec 2, 2004)

sowdfish p-38 sounds famliar


----------



## Adolf Galland (Dec 2, 2004)

sowdfish p-38 sounds famliar


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 2, 2004)

XP-38K...


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 2, 2004)

Beaten to it!

Dang


Kiwimac


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey, Kiwi, could you please delete some of Galland's posts so that he only has one of each?


It's times like this I wish I had moderatorship so I could help clean up the site...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> That's a modified P-38E (serial 41-2048), called the 'Swordfish'.
> 
> It was used for inflight research of laminar-flow airfoils and the study of boundary layer air control.
> 
> ...



Well done 8) It was also used as a trainer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2004)

> It's times like this I wish I had moderatorship so I could help clean up the site...



if your serious about that get in contact with Horse...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, you'd be a good Mod GrG 8) I would do it myself but the AOL browser doesnt let me do anything and I have to go on the Internet Explorer browser, which runs _so slow_.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 3, 2004)

Groovy...

Alrighty I suppose it's my turn now...








Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

The undercarriage looks like its from a stuka, the engines look like they're from an Fw-189...and although the swastika suggest its German, I think its something French. Is it something French?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 4, 2004)

Non...

Nope, not French.


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Blohm Voss P.196.01?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

nerd...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

First time youve said that to me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

you deserved it................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Why, a little research never hurt anyone...

Besides, I doubt its right.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

me too.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

First you call me a nerd, then you doubt me...

Make your mind up!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

Ooooooo! Front row seat!
Where's me popcorn?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, butting out now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

you joined a bit late................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Can I see your ticket sir?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

I was only kidding, m8.  

I'll stay the hell out of it, I promise.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

na feel free to join in, as long as your on my side.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Dont go on his side, he has cooties...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

no i don't, long hair yes, cooties no................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Long hair yes, cooties yes, bad taste in style yes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

oh come on, i'll have you know one of the countless boys emma fancies likes my "lumberjacks" shirt..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Its a Builders Shirt...


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 4, 2004)

Boys, Boys, Boys!

Lets get back to the planes, eh? So was the guess right?

ps. I'll check Galland's posts for duplicates.

Kiwimac


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 4, 2004)

Nein...

Not German either...


Fade to Black...


----------



## Cheap Labour (Dec 4, 2004)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> Groovy...
> 
> Alrighty I suppose it's my turn now...
> 
> ...



Easy! Avro Lancaster with a sports suspension and moon roof. My turn!


----------



## Cheap Labour (Dec 4, 2004)

But really, that's got to be one of the early prototype models of the FW-189.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

It is Finnish?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

they didn't really make many of their own planes............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

I know.

I just though it might be a SAAB?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

they were sweedish weren't they............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

then why's it got a swastika on it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

No idea, might be captured? He said its not a German plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

well it's not british, i'll tell you that............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Its either a SAAB A.21 or a Fokker G.I


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

it's not a Fokker G.I..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Could be


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

it was a twin fin, like the P-38..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah the plane he posted was twin boom...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

oh yea, but the tail's the wrong shape and the pic has in-line engines, the G.I had radials...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

SAAB A.21


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

how the hell could it have been the SAAB.21, the SAAB.21 had a pusher propeller


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

You never know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

it has a better chance of being a Avro Lancaster with a sports suspension and moon roof like cheap labour said............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

No it doesnt...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 6, 2004)

'Tis neither a SAAB nor a Fokker...

And, yes, it is a captured example. Hints?


Fade to Black...


----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Praga E 51 Czech Heavy Fighter.....


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 6, 2004)

Praga E.51 Heavy fighter.






Source: http://p069.ezboard.com/fluftwaffeexperten71774frm64.showMessage?topicID=11.topic












Source: http://mujweb.cz/www/mitte/e51.htm

Kiwimac


----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry, winner...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Curse you!

I would never have got that


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 6, 2004)

Away you go Karaya_1 

Find us another pic to stump us.

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Any pic stumps the lanc...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2004)

the irony being that's true..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 7, 2004)

What about this one ? I think it's very easy.....


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 7, 2004)

Great one Karaya_1!

That's the proposed upgrade / wind-tunnel model to the Ju 87. Junkers 187 / 287. The most interesting proposed feature was the tail unit which was to be reversible in flight so that the Rear Gunner had a better field of fire.

Please note the following, all from www.luft46.com site.











The second image is copyright to Gino Marcomini.

The project was cancelled because the performace was only slightly improved and the FW-190 fighter-bomber was found to be just as good as a specialised dive-bomber (plus it could dogfight with the interceptors once the bomb was gone.)

Kiwimac


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 7, 2004)

Creeping towards the Sturmovik design isn' it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

Bloody kiwimac, I knew that...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2004)

man that thing looks good....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

Its hideous actually...

Another example of your bad tastes there.


----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes, but everyone who knows a little bit about aerodynamics will tell you that it's a fake.....or better only a stupid idea.....there's only this wind tunnel model and it just can't work....think of what happens to the stability during the rotation of the tail unit....and one important thing : you need inverse rudder function when the tail is down...thats hard with fly-by-wire but impossible with control cables - so : nice idea, but impossible !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

Did they not build any prototypes then?


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 7, 2004)

Well it could work if they had two separate series of control wires. BUT, AIUI, they had actually decided to produce it in the "tail down" position with no ability to move it.

Kiwimac


----------



## Cheap Labour (Dec 7, 2004)

Seems to me that a moving tail like that would be a liability for damage. Imagine having to land your plane on its rudder.


----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 8, 2004)

There was no prototype, they only build the wind tunnel model and a fuselage mock-up for the Ju 287....(that number was later used for the Jet bomber...)


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 8, 2004)

Somehow I knew they'd get the answer when I was away...

Good one! Now can anyone tell me if there are any decent pictures of the E.51 on the net? Also, has anyone come across any printed references on this thing? (Besides the article that those line drawings came from)


Fade to Black...


----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.luftwaffe-experten.co.uk/praga.html

http://www.leteckefilmy.cz/2004/index.asp?menu=47&film=66&submenu=〈=EN&page=filmDet.asp

http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/e51.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 8, 2004)

i'll admit there're a few difficulties that may have to be overcome


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 8, 2004)

What?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Karaya, I've seen all those already. I was hoping maybe someone here had come across something that I hadn't, but I'm beginning to doubt it. 'Tis a pretty obscure subject though, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

Thanks anyway...




Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

On FS2004, the Ju-187's tail switches round when the landing gear is retracted. Im not sure if that was how it was intended, but it might explain how it would have worked.

You gonna post us another pic to guess then Kiwi?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2004)

wow you get it on FS2004


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Yup, you have to download it though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2004)

and have you?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Yup, otherwise how would I know the rudder rotated when you retracted the gear?


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 12, 2004)

Oh, is it my turn? I lost track.

I'll post something soonish

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2004)

Soonish? Not good enough, I want it now!


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 13, 2004)

patience, my boy, patience.


Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2004)

Patience is something I havent got!


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 13, 2004)

Try these (NOTE: these are NOT WW2 aircraft)












Kiwimac


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 13, 2004)

Top one's a modified An-2, and the bottom one is probably an American version (copy) of a Soviet Eraknoplane (Sp.?)...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmm, while searching for the designation of the An-2, I turned up this ugly bird...

Antonov An-3T Prototype






"A new life ahead? While many An-2 slowly decay due to the massive reduction of demand in the utility market, turbine converted An-3T 9801 promotes a reactivation and modernisation of the An-2 design (Moscow Zhukovsky, August 17, 1999)."


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 13, 2004)

I rather like the AN-2. Boy for a dated design it has been used in so many differing roles, its almost a match for the JU88! 

Kiwimac


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah, it's a nice plane, but I think the appearance to be rather, ahem, dated...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2004)

The AN-2 isn't fast, but it is big and it has amazing STOL capability. I watched one take off in a REAL short distance from Camarillo. Not as good as the Fiesler Storch, but the AN-2 can carry a whole lot more!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2004)

some interesting designs there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

What do you mean, they all look pretty conventional.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 15, 2004)

conventional??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, its basically an American equivalent of Soviet Eraknoplanes, as GrG said, so thats things like the Caspian Sea Monster. Those planes have been around a while, I dont consider them unconventional...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 15, 2004)

I've seen the "Caspian Sea Monster", and I agree that it's fairly conventional. Very big for a sea plane, though!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

They just glide along the surface of the sea at high speed...I love em!


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 15, 2004)

Actually they are not sea planes. They are WIG planes, they use ground effect to stay in the air and their ceiling is imited by the wing-size.

Though they can land on the water they are actually more like an extension of the hovercraft.

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

They are bloomin' amazing though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

i don't considder tham conventional however..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

Why? Theyve been around for years and there are loads of them...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

i wouldn't say there're loads of them.............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Actually they are not sea planes. They are WIG planes, they use ground effect to stay in the air and their ceiling is imited by the wing-size.
> 
> Though they can land on the water they are actually more like an extension of the hovercraft.
> 
> Kiwimac



Uh...yeah...yeah, I knew that...yeah...  :-"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i wouldn't say there're loads of them.............



Theyre are actually. Used for civilian transport mainly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

they're not as common as you're making out...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

But theyre more common than you think they are...


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh dear, HERE we go again!


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 17, 2004)

What?






And This.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 17, 2004)

Be-6 Madge?


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 17, 2004)

No.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 17, 2004)

No idea...

Is the bottom one the one in IL-2?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 18, 2004)

Second one is a Beriev Be-4/KOR-2


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

that's one seriously big and proberly 1,000hp engine..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

The Breda 88 springs to mind...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

a little..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

Or more appropriately, a large


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 18, 2004)

Second - it`s really Be-4.


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 18, 2004)

Vega,

The first picture is it WW2 or post-ww2?

Kiwimac


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 18, 2004)

ww2


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 19, 2004)

ta!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

I really have no idea what it is


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

any info on that engine??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

On the Be-4? Ill have a look around


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok its called in M-62 and is rated at between 775hp and 1000hp. It was used in other planes Such as the Polikarpov I-16 and R-10 Recon Plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

1,000hp, i knew it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Why?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

it has a cirtain 1,000hp feel about it..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

you can sence these things after a while...............


----------



## R Pope (Dec 20, 2004)

The twin-engined one is reminiscent of the Beriev MDR-5, but it ain't it. Could it be the plane that beat the MDR-5 in production, the Chyetverikov MDR-6? I don't have a picture of this plane, just some info (not much!)


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 20, 2004)

Picture of the Chetverikov MDR-6.







I don't think they are they same. This one has me stumped for the moment, I have one more resource to try. I LOVE NOT KNOWING!

Kiwimac


----------



## R Pope (Dec 20, 2004)

Those three tails and inline engines ring some bells. I know I've got something on it, probably in Technical Gen in a 1950's RAF Flying Revue magazine in the bottom of a trunk somewheres.


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 20, 2004)

Kiwimac -





1





2





I think you know...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 20, 2004)

Might the top one be a Pe-2 prototype, or is it experimental late war?


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 21, 2004)

The top one is the Yak-4


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## kiwimac (Dec 22, 2004)

Is the second one the Bok-5?

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

Vegafox said:


>



Yay! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

what's wrong with that guy's teeth??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

What?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

that smiley............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

You know what, im not gonna bother questioning you, its just not worth it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

whooo finally!!!


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 22, 2004)

> Is the second one the Bok-5?


 No...


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 22, 2004)

OK!

Back to the drawing board!

Kiwimac


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 22, 2004)

'Tis a Yak UT-1...


Fade to Black...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 22, 2004)

The "Russian Mosquito..."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

The bottom one?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, lessee... there's only one of two left and... why yes, it happens to be the bottom one...

By the way, Season's Greetings to all!


Fade to White...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok, no need for sarcasm


----------



## R Pope (Dec 23, 2004)

There's ALWAYS a need for sarcasm!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

You tell 'em!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok thats enough 

Any other guesses as to the other plane?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok guys try this: 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 23, 2004)

It's a Saovia(Sp?)-Marchetti, but which model I have no idea...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Nope...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2004)

looks like a spasticated walrus..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

No lanc thats the mirror, the planes up there a bit... ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 23, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ok, no need for sarcasm



Sarcasm is part of what makes the world go round. It certainly makes this forum go round from what I've seen...






Fade to Black...


----------



## JCS (Dec 23, 2004)

I know I've seen that pic before, I just cant place it. 

is it Japanese?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

YES!


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 23, 2004)

Aichi E11A1 (Laura)


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Correct! 8)


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 23, 2004)

> BlackWolf3945



Yes. It was UT-1


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 23, 2004)

This...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 23, 2004)

Is the bottom one an I-185?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

I have no idea what they are but they certainly look good!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

well the top one's no sunderland..................


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 24, 2004)

No, second one - it`s not I-185... ggg...

Secret Wearpon of the VVS...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 24, 2004)

Some sort of Lavockhin?


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2004)

my that looks weird.................


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 25, 2004)

I suspect the top is some kind of beriev but damned if I know!

Kiwimac


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 25, 2004)

It`s not Beriev...ggg


----------



## JCS (Dec 25, 2004)

is the bottom one the Gudkov Gu-82?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 25, 2004)

The bottom one looks like a cross between a MiG-3 and LaGG-5.


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 25, 2004)

No. It-s not Gu-82. 

p/s/ LaGG-5 -???  Maybe - La?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 25, 2004)

It still LOOKS like a cross between a LaGG-5 and MiG-3.


----------



## JCS (Dec 25, 2004)

MiG-3 M-82?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 25, 2004)

Yes, sorry. I meant La-5...the LaGG-5 actually looks good, I couldn't throw that in there...

MiG-3 M-82? eh...


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 25, 2004)

No.


----------



## JCS (Dec 25, 2004)

> MiG-3 M-82? eh...



That _has_ to be it, the MiG-3 M-82 had a radial and that sure as hell looks like a MiG-3 with a radial.... 

Ive also seen it called the I-210


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 25, 2004)

Subj


----------



## plan_D (Dec 25, 2004)

That is an ugly plane...


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 25, 2004)

I like it! Always did prefer radials~ or at least annular air coolers 

Kiwimac


----------



## plan_D (Dec 25, 2004)

It's the mixture of the engine and flimsy fuselage behind that makes it ugly to me, not the engine.


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 25, 2004)

About my pictures... Other idea`s? Or i may said?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2004)

that plane looks fine..............


----------



## JCS (Dec 26, 2004)

It definately looks a lot better then the inline engine version...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 26, 2004)

That was ugly too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

I like the MiG-3's styling...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2004)

You like flimsy looking pieces of crap then. Wait, that's why you love Italian planes too


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 29, 2004)

Careful lad, Italian planes are nifty!

Kiwimac


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2004)

About as nifty as having your balls trapped in a vice, yes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

Shows how much you know about them....

Dont worry, its not a personal dig, many people underestimate Italian planes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2004)

with good reason................

CC go to that green shop opposite the multi-story in town, the one next to the windmil tearooms or whatever they're calling themselfs these days, they have a few rare italian and french plane models that i think you'll like, they're visible in the window.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, im going into town in the new year to get a HAIRCUT and open a bank account. Ill ceck it out 8) Only problem is i dont have much money left after buying my guitar 

Why did you mention French planes? I doubt ill buy any of them in the near future...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2004)

I am not crazy about the french, but their airplane designers were pretty innovative in the mid-late 30s. There was one particular, Marcel Bloch. Anyway, Bloch build some pretty cool airplanes for his time. The Nazis put him in a concentration camp because he would not design airplanes for them and joined the resistance. He survived the war and changed his last name to Dassault, his resistance codename. That was the start of Dassault aviation.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, the Bloch MB.152 looks pretty good. Not a fan of French planes on the whole though, but some did look good.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2004)

I didn't know that about the Dassault name, evan. Very interesting!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2004)

The Mb.153 was pretty fast, actually...


After it was captured, it was scheduled to fly to Rechlin (somewhere like that, a German test airfield) and arrived 40 minutes ahead of time!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2004)

I learned it while researching one of the Bloch bombers a couple of years ago. I found it quite interesting and that is why it stuck.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2004)

MOST Italian planes were still flimsy pieces of crap, face it. 

The French planes weren't ALL bad, shame about the pilots though. Although, they did well in the Normandie Neuman sqd. in Russia.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

No, I wont face it, because there is nothing to face.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2004)

just thought you might like the french planes as well CC, that's all...............


----------



## R Pope (Dec 30, 2004)

Werner Molders got shot down by a Dewoitine D520, so the French planes weren't all that bad.


----------



## Vegafox (Dec 30, 2004)

Answer...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2004)

If the Italian planes were so good, why were they so crap?


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

R Pope said:


> Werner Molders got shot down by a Dewoitine D520, so the French planes weren't all that bad.



well that was a good french plane , but they weren't all that Good , 
but wasnt only 40 odd D.520's made , or 40 D.520's that flew ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

and just becuase you get shot down by it, doesn't nessisarily make it a good plane...............


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

oh dear it appears i was incorrect , i hope correctly spelt incorrect , wait .. i had a point ,what was it .... oh yes , lets say ut was the /one of the best french planes instead of Good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2005)

that's better.............


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

>



I found it! Yacenko I-28


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

Vegafox said:


> Answer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh JCS...


----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

ooops, didnt see that


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

whoes gunna put up the next pic ?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 2, 2005)

Very well then, what's this one?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

Auster Mk.IV/V?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 2, 2005)

Huh!  Bear with me whilst I think of something more challenging....


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 2, 2005)

So the Auster was too easy eh? Well, how about this one?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

a flying jeap with a fat ass ?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 2, 2005)

It is that! But it was a serious idea at the time! 

Here's a better picture....


----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

Hafner Rotabuggy?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

damn i just found it too ,  

Hafner Rotabuggy Flying Jeep


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmm, you lot really are good....

Okay, you've had a flying jeep, how about this?


----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

Antonov KT


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

Russian KT flying tank

(T-60 tank)


----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

> Antonov KT
> Posted: Sun Jan 02, 2005 5:15 pm
> 
> Russian KT flying tank
> ...



Now what are the odds of _that_?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

you were probably nearly a minute quicker though 


anyway come on med 8) 

bringit


----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

Try this...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh, that's a Storch.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

Morane-Saulnier (Spelling?) Ms.500...

Or is it as simple as a Fiesler Fi.156 Storch?


----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

Nope...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

Morane-Saulnier MS. 502 Criquet?


----------



## JCS (Jan 2, 2005)

No


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2005)

It's...it's...a PLANE!


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

MS 503 ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

I'll go with plan_D's answer. It's definitely a plane!  

Isn't it?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2005)

I change my answer, it's quite obviously a rifle of some sort.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

MS.504?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

or maybe it was a MS 509


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Or maybe its one of the Horton brothers early flying wing projects?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 3, 2005)

Fiesler Fi-256...


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 3, 2005)

This is, of course, a picture of the famed "flying wahini's", a troupe of German nude tap-dancers and high-wire artistes who toured the Eastern Front in this particular aircraft until shot down by a FW-190.

The pilot of the 190 (Stabsfeldwebel Von Schnauzer) is unique in that, once the shooting down became known, he was immediately awarded medals for good taste and discernment by all powers invovled in WW2, both Allied and Axis (oh and also by the Neutral countries as well)

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont have a clue what you're on about but its funny


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 4, 2005)

something about someone being given medals for good taste in lapdances


----------



## R Pope (Jan 4, 2005)

Mraz K-65 Cap?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 5, 2005)

c'mon JCS put us out of our misery


----------



## R Pope (Jan 5, 2005)

Whatever its designation, its a "Chinese copy" of a Storch. So give up the "right" answer and get on with your life.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## JCS (Jan 5, 2005)

> Whatever its designation, its a "Chinese copy" of a Storch. So give up the "right" answer and get on with your life.



Yes it is a "Chinese copy", only thing is its russian..



> Antonov Shs
> 
> Soviet version of the German Fieseler Fi 156 Storch liaison aircraft. The Argus engine was replaced by a French Renault, copied as the MV-6, and the fuel load was increased, but otherwise it was an exact copy. Nevertheless the STOL capacities were degraded considerably. The production was ended prematurely by the German attack of 1941.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2005)

Cool 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 5, 2005)

quick post up a pic before JCS gets a chance otherwise we'll be here top days


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's a better one...


What the hell is this?

It's not _THAT_ obvious...


----------



## JCS (Jan 5, 2005)

Amiot AAC 1 Toucan...?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks like the Ju-52 to me, but those sure aren't German markings...Hmm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2005)

Stab in the dark: Late Italian markings?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2005)

JCS said:


> Amiot AAC 1 Toucan...?




Darn you!



Yes, that's correct...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

And what was wrong with mine...too hard for you eh?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2005)

well it's not british...............


----------



## JCS (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it a Latecoere 298?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2005)

i can't even say that................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Well done JCS, 2 on the trot...I thought mine was a good one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2005)

it's about time i found summit, perhaps we should do it from a description...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

That might be interesting, start us off, lanc


----------



## JCS (Jan 6, 2005)

> I thought mine was a good one



Well it was the hardest one so far...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats just showing off


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2005)

i've gotta find an aircraft first...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok, if there aint anything tomorrow Ill do one and take credit for your idea...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2005)

but if i do one now it's my idea correct??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Yesh...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2005)

ok she's got one engine..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Fairey Fulmar...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2005)

no..............

next clue, she's what i'd class as a typically british design, which doesn't mean what most of you will think it means.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Spitfire? Defiant? Hurricane? Battle? Firefly? Skua? Fulmar? Barracuda? Swordfish? Gladiator?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2005)

nope..............


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

A Lancaster with three of its engines shot off?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

The Tiffy?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

nope..............

like many aircraft it's design was inspired/it was the follow on from another aircraft.............


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2005)

Sea Fury


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Tempest...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

nope and nope...........

she was an inline..............


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

WHich one are we guessing now ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Im lost ..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

insted of posting a pic, i describe a plane, which you have to guess from the clues, there are clues dotted around these here pages...........


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

radom quess 

Fairy fox ?


----------



## R Pope (Jan 8, 2005)

How about some clues?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah more clues 

Firebrand ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Seafire, Sea Hurricane...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 9, 2005)

hawker hart , hawker fury


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

ok here are the clues you have so far :-

she's got one engine
she's what i'd class as a typically british design, which doesn't mean what most of you will think it means
it's design was inspired/it was the follow on from another aircraft
she was an inline

she was a monoplane powered by a griffon..................


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 9, 2005)

supermarine spitefull


----------



## R Pope (Jan 9, 2005)

Spiteful! (or seafang)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

yes!! well done...............


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 9, 2005)

Yay


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

i prefer this way to the pictures i think............


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 9, 2005)

should i do one , i will i think  

found one , pretty easy but here goes , ................................................

- its got two tails 
- and its got a undercarage like a p-38 ......................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

B-24??


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 9, 2005)

no 

-it has two engines


----------



## JCS (Jan 9, 2005)

B-25?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

He-219 Uhu?


Was the Spiteful a WW2 plane?


----------



## JCS (Jan 9, 2005)

Heinkel He280?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Junkers Ju-86?


----------



## R Pope (Jan 9, 2005)

Black Widow?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

yes she was a WWII aircraft..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Well its its the first Ive heard about it...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 9, 2005)

oh kay your thinking to big , 

it was a small plane


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

A small plane? Hmmmm I cant think of a small twin engined planes with tricycle undercarriage and twin tail  What country is it from?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 9, 2005)

Fokker G.1?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 9, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> A small plane? Hmmmm I cant think of a small twin engined planes with tricycle undercarriage and twin tail  What country is it from?



i didnt say a twin tail , i said two tails which my mean it has two ..... like the FW-.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 9, 2005)

Fw-189?


That's called a twin-boom...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 9, 2005)

Or is it Fw-191?


----------



## JCS (Jan 9, 2005)

Gotha Go244?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 9, 2005)

This format sucks...


We need to bring back the photos for guesses!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2005)

P-38.

The Spiteful didn't see service in World War 2.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 10, 2005)

- you lot are forgetting those friendly chaps from the pacific , you know the J..................................................


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2005)

Is there something wrong up there that prevents you from saying Japanese?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 10, 2005)

yes im allergic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

Mitsubishi G3M?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

GrG is right this format does suck, post a picture of it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 10, 2005)

oohhh and i was so close to having a good idea


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

So near yet so far away...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 11, 2005)

you jusy cant get it thats why yhour being mardy 

, why dont you look through your archive CC , it has two engines and a twin boom , but did i say these two engines were on the wing ....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

I am looking through my archive!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2005)

well there else could they really be?? the only other thing i can think of is the Do-335 but that doesn't have a twin boom...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

And it isnt Japanese....

I think I know what hes on about, I recall looking at a Jap twin boom a couple of weeks back but I cant remember now...


----------



## JCS (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I give up on this one...I cant think of anything else to search for....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

Put us out of our misery Yeo...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 11, 2005)

Ki-94 I , twin boom with a engine in the front and back  

CC you can go next


----------



## R Pope (Jan 12, 2005)

Shame, shame, Yeomanz, for making the denizens of this thread rack their little brains pointlessly searching for an aircraft that never existed! The Ki-94 was built as a conventional single-engine machine, your twin-boom push-pull jobbie was only built in mock-up and rejected.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 12, 2005)

yes i have seen the Ki-94MkII as well , and they worked built it so why not have it , the spitefull didnt enter WWII so there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## JCS (Jan 12, 2005)

Would that be an Re2007? (I think thats the designation)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn you...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2005)

i think i'd have got that one, you posted the pic a while back.............


----------



## JCS (Jan 13, 2005)

> you posted the pic a while back.............



Thats how I knew it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm...your shot JCS...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

What's this then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2005)

Miles M.39B.............


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2005)

That has to be the THIRD time I've posted it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, that was rather easy. I was considering posting that but I knew you'd get it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2005)

i mean even i got it, and that's saying something, it's my turn to post one now isn't it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Yessum...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2005)

ok this is obviously a lancaster, but this particular one is famous for a particular reason and has a name, what's it's name and for extra credit, what's it famous for??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2005)

i just realised that's quite hard so i can give clues if you want..........


----------



## JCS (Jan 13, 2005)

I have no idea, I know absolutely nothing about british aircraft


----------



## R Pope (Jan 13, 2005)

Is it the Lanc that sank the Tirpitz?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

Thats what I thought...

Is it the first one to ever carry a Grand Slam?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2005)

nope and nope........

first clue, it was taken when she was tethered at Higgins' Strip Northern Queensland November 1944 after she had completed the event for which she became famous................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

I dunno...it cant be that famous an event...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 15, 2005)

next time ill post a black and white pic of a plane and you can guess what colour it was it wont be that hard honest ,  

erm not a clue what its famous 4


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2005)

ok perhaps hot really famous but significant, no one else gonna have a guess?? i'll tell you if you don't..........


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 15, 2005)

*the sound of tumble weed rolling across a desert ensues *


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

ok here's another shot with the name edited out, taken at the same time as the first..............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice picture, Lanc!  
It's mine now! WAHAHAHAAHAAA!!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2005)

I want one in IL2  

Hot Space


----------



## JCS (Jan 16, 2005)

Just a random guess, is that "Admiral Prune"?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

no.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Does it say "The Lanc Kicks Ass" ???????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

no, her serial number was PD328..............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

The last flying one?


When we finally get it right, upload the unedited picture.


----------



## JCS (Jan 16, 2005)

I think I found it... is it called "Aries"?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

yes, that's right!! would you have got it without the serial no.?? and what was she famous for??


----------



## JCS (Jan 16, 2005)

> would you have got it without the serial no.??



Probably not, I just put "Lancaster PD328" into google and this was the first thing to come up...



> In 1944 he was the captain of Lancaster PD328 which carried out a 53 day tour of the USA, Pacific area and the Middle East, thereby completing the first circumnavigation of the Earth by an RAF aircraft and setting a new England to Australia record of 72 hours.. However, there was a practical purpose to the flight, that of preparing the route for RAF aircraft to make the long journey to the Pacific planned for once the war in Europe had ended. In May 1945 he again captained the aircraft, now named ‘Aries’, in a trans-polar flight to establish the exact locations of both the geographic and magnetic north poles.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

Now upload the unedited photo!


----------



## JCS (Jan 17, 2005)

Try this one....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2005)

What the hell is up with that landing gear???


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

Junkers Ju-290.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2005)

ah no friend, here is a pic of a FAGr 5 Ju 290 for ya; has a bit of a wider nose don't you think or more blunt and taller........or ?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 17, 2005)

Messerschmitt Me-261...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2005)

Darn, I was going from memory. It looks like a Junkers though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 18, 2005)

here's the unedited pic.............


----------



## plan_D (Jan 19, 2005)

What's this then?


----------



## R Pope (Jan 19, 2005)

Ta154 Moskito, Germany's wooden wonder. The Frenchmen urinated in the glue, causing the plywood to delaminate, wrecking the prototype and getting the whole program shut down!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 19, 2005)

You should just go away.


----------



## R Pope (Jan 20, 2005)

Tried downloading a pic, but it wouldn't work. How about we go back to descriptions? 
Single Merlin engine
British 
Fighter
Designed 1940
Bubble canopy
Fixed landing gear
Faster than a Hurricane, outmaneuver a Spitfire!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

That picture was rather easy actually PD...

R Pope, its obviously the Avro Antelope 

Nah I dunno what it is, I initially thought Typhoon/Tornado but didnt when I saw the fixed undercarriage...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

i believe the plane you're talknig about is the Miles M.20???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

As you can see from this pictue, the M.20 doent have fixed undercarriage.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

that's not the M.20..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats not what google said...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

well google, and that picture is wrong..........


----------



## R Pope (Jan 20, 2005)

Lanc's right. CC, your pic is not a miles 20. Who knows what it is?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jan 21, 2005)

This is the Miles M.20...







Fade to Black...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2005)

Lanc, am I correct in saying that Aries was the first Lancaster to do a long flight to somewhere, I can't remember where from and to though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

R Pope said:


> Lanc's right. CC, your pic is not a miles 20. Who knows what it is?



Not me obviously  I think its still a Miles though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

so i was right with the M.20??

that plane is the mile master I i believe??

and yes, aries was the first RAF aircraft to circumnavigate the globe.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

It didnt circumcise it then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

dude that sucked.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Thats not a very appropriate question for what I just said...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know about circumsised Lancs but the P-38s given to the RAF were said to be castrated because they didn't have the superchardgers as they were still on the american secrets list


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup, thats why the RAF rejected them. With out the superchargers they werent very good...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

Even the Lockheed engineers decried the idea. They knew the performance would be horrible.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

Try this one guys...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 22, 2005)

Junkers Ju-322 Mammut...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

hey hey hey it's my turn, i got the Miles M.20............

(in your face CC)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

I know but screw the rules, theyre only there to be broken...you gotta be quick to be with it...

You were right BTW GrG.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

ok you get a choise this time, the easy one or the hard one??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

The hard one...im no featherweight


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

this one is of moderate difficulty, as the hard one wasn't really of an aircraft...............

that's the tail of which plane in the forground??


----------



## JCS (Jan 23, 2005)

is it an Albemarle?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2005)

Is it a Hampden?


----------



## JCS (Jan 23, 2005)

BTW, what Mk. is that Lancaster? I've never seen one with radials before...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2005)

It's a Lancaster MkII with Bristol Hercules engines, Britain was running a bit low on Merlins at the time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

yes it's a hapmden.........

and yes that's a Mk.II, it wasn't because we were running low on merlins, it was because we thought we might do in the short furture...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2005)

My turn?
What's this one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Fairey Fulmars arent they?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2005)

nope


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

I dont know then


----------



## JCS (Jan 23, 2005)

Hawker Hotspur?


----------



## R Pope (Jan 23, 2005)

Those are Miles M-9a Masters, the "M-20" that wasn't is the M-9 prototype, by the way.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2005)

Yep, they're Miles Masters


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 23, 2005)

Okay wot this then?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know but it looks sweet.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 24, 2005)

Botha 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 24, 2005)

The Botha was severely underpowered, it was originally designed to be a torpedo bomber but it was relegated to training roles almost immediately. Even trainee pilots thought it was a bit of a deathtrap


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 24, 2005)

Noooo, not a Botha....

Cor! An aircraft that you guys haven't immediately identified! I must be improving!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 24, 2005)

i'm thinking the De Havilland DH.95 Flamingo??


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh bloody hell!  Now, for your bonus points, do you know the name of it's derviative?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 24, 2005)

the hertfordshire??


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh....someone else can put up a picture now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok then clever dicks, whats THIS!


----------



## JCS (Jan 24, 2005)

Piaggio P.108 (A?)


----------



## JCS (Jan 24, 2005)

Wait, I was wrong, thats a P.108C....


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 25, 2005)

All change, time for a new thread.

Kiwimac


----------

